# Elephantmen- from Image comics



## Wolfy-T (Sep 14, 2009)

I was in the book store the other day and happened across this big thick edition of a series I'd never heard of before called Elephantmen. 

From Amazon:
The first seven issues of this superior dystopian sci-fi tale are collected in a deluxe volume. In the year 2162, a madman named Kazushi Nikken creates giant hybrids of humans and animalsâ€”elephants, rhinos, camels, giraffesâ€”and brainwashes them into an army of fearless killers. But the United Nations liberates the elephantmen (they're all given that pejorative e-word, no matter their species) and integrates them into society. That's the setting for plenty of metaphor about racism, xenophobia and globalism; against this backdrop we meet hippo Hip Flask, who works for a government agency and is trying to recover a certain African idol. But Obadiah Horn, the world's most successful and high-profile elephantman, wants it too. Brief stories do a great job fleshing out the world and the major players as the larger mystery of Hip and the Idol unfold. Visually, the various artists give a nod to great dystopias pastâ€”_Blade Runner_ via _Neuromancer_ via _Brazil_â€”but the sepia-tinted color palette and soft, painterly shading set it apart. The character designs in particular are spectacular, and the whole is a lightning-fast but addictive read

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elephantmen

Buy the first here:
http://www.amazon.com/Elephantmen-W...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1252970281&sr=8-1


It's a pretty cool read. I'd reccomend it!


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 15, 2009)

The word Elephantman scares me... I keep picturing giant fat elephants destroying cities and Godzilla having to stop them


----------



## Asswings (Sep 15, 2009)

I'll have to see if my dad has any copies laying around. 
He should, I think one of his friends worked on it 'cause I remember him drawing Hip Flask for the guy or something.


----------

